# Frustrations with the vet



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello All - I just really need to vent and sort a couple of things through. I love my vet. She has always been open and honest, available for questions, and willing to work through things with me like behavior issues. I have been going to the same vet office for over 20 years, taken all of my cats and dogs there. I drive about 30 minutes each way for the vet. Their prices are better and I really appreciate and trust them. Within the last year and a half, they have hired a new receptionist. This girl is snotty, condescending and rude. I called a few weeks ago and asked to have the vet call me back. The receptionist asked me why. I told her I would discuss it with the vet, but did tell her which dog it was about. She informed me that until she could get the nature of the call, she wouldn't be able to pass the message along. I told her it was behavioral. She told me that wasn't enough information. I told her that was all she was going to get. She didn't give the message to the vet until the next day. (My vet confirmed this) Today I called because Bristol has been sick all weekend. Vomiting and diarrhea, but acting normal, drinking, and eating a bland diet. She told me that they wouldn't be able to get me in until next week. I asked to speak to a tech and she refused, saying that she is the one who handles appointments and a tech wouldn't be able to do anything for me. I then asked her to fax all of my records to me so I could take ALL of my dogs elsewhere. She simply said "ok". I just got the fax and she included everyone's records except Bristol's. She faxed those directly to the new vet so they must have called and asked her for them. I have seen the new vet before and have been pleased with her. She is also only 5 minutes from my house so not a big deal there. The prices are comparable. It just frustrates me that this one receptionist doesn't seem to care if she loses patients or not. I plan on writing a note to the vet, explaining the situation. I once again asked to leave a message for her and was told unless I had a specific health concern, the receptionist couldn't pass it on. Ridiculous!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would vent to, if I was in your situation.
I quit using a very good doctor because of the same thing.
I even saw the doctor chew her out once for turning away a long time patient.
It was his wife, so I guess he couldn't fire her. 

Your vet should realize the receptionist represents her business, and is the first impression people see.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I feel your pain. We tried out a highly recommended vet in our area when Dex was a pup. It was a ****show, all because of the tech. Referred to Dexter as a "live target" when it came to giving him a shot (which is just silly, he's so happy to have someone paying attention to him that he doesn't even notice a shot) and almost gave him the wrong vaccine, etc. That was just the start. To this day, that tech is the only person that Dexter's been truly scared of. The vet came in at the end of the appointment to ask if I had questions, etc. and I was so flustered and Dexter was so upset I just flew out of there. I wish I'd had the guts to tell him about our experience with the tech. He could have been the best vet in the world, but I would never have gone back there to find out! 

I hope you do write a letter. It would be awful for good vets to lose good clients for something they might not be at fault for/aware of (although if they are - shame on them!).


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks, my Forum Friends. I am not sure if I will write a letter or try and get a message to the vet. The problem is that this receptionist is always working so there isn't a time I can call and not get her. So frustrating. If I knew they didn't have caller ID, I would call and hang up until I get someone different.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Why not give them a bogus reason to have the vet call and explain your disgust? And explain what you had to do to talk to the vet. Personally, I would be pissed and would level with my vet. Changing vets isn't a big deal to some people but I would rather have the same person keep looking at my boys until I have a reason that they no longer can.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I would do do exactly what KB87 recommended. Poor customer service drives me crazy, and I would hate to let one crappy receptionist get in the way, especially if it is a vet you are happy with. 

Chances are you won't be the only one voicing the same concerns.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

One possibility is that the vet himself is responsible for this behavior. That he has given the receptionist instructions about the messages that she is to leave. In which case it would still be a good idea to write or talk to him. He might not have any idea of how his clients feel about it.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

I think if I had an over 20 year relationship with a vet who had been kind to my animals and honest with me, I'd feel a duty to speak with the vet face-to-face about the problem with the receptionist prior to leaving the practice.

Bill


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree... One way or another, the vet should be advised.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

If you write a letter to the vet, the receptionist will probably open it - like she does with all the incoming mail. It will end up in the round file it it implicates her. I'd send it to a home address if you have one.

Food for thought. The vet might have hired her to specifically screen his/her calls because it was becoming a problem (not just with you, with all the clients). I have a friend who is a doctor and he told me that we could never reach him at the office - that his staff even screens his family. He had to do this because the phone calls from patients were keeping him from his work while he was in the office. Just a self preservation mode.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

We visited our new vet yesterday - 5 minutes from home, a bit more expensive, but very thorough. I was pleased and Bristol was comfortable. I do plan to call the vet as I don't feel just leaving abruptly will do anything. however, just haven't had the time to do it yet. 

This receptionist is the only one in the office who has this attitude so I don't think it is something our vet encourages. A co-worker had a similar situation - her dog was very ill and they were switching from the ER vet at night to the regular vet during the day. On the 5th day, she called the regular vet and this receptionist told her that there was no room for her dog that day, even though she thought she had a standing appointment all week. She too went somewhere else and did talk to the vet about it after the fact. The vet acted like she didn't know a thing about it, so we both hope she truly didn't. I will keep you posted once I have time to chat with the vet.


----------

